# East Cape Gladesmen Review



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking for a new skiff and am interested in the gladesmen. What are the reviews on them? How tippy are they? Anything else 

thanks


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are pretty tippy if your accustomed to fishing on a barge. I got use to it and would have never sold mine if my family wasn't growing. 
But, if you want probably one of the best technical poling/ shallow water rigs out there then the Gman is where it is at. Find one, and take it for a spin. If you end up liking it, expect a true 3-4" draft and speeds in the mid 20's with a 15 or low 30's with a 25. They are great 1-2 man rigs for the nimble fisherman who appreciates a true Microskiff..


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

What ^ said. Everyone has a different take on what's too tippy. Like any boat, you need to wet test before you buy. I've had mine since 2007. At 51, I wouldn't say I'm nimble, but I have decent balance. My daughter was 10 when I bought it and she never had a problem with it being too tippy either. Get one with trim tabs or add them. The adjustment in ride is worth it. It will go wherever a kayak or canoe will go, just much faster. The Ram-Lin trailer they come with is first class also. The trailer was built for the boat. Not a standard trailer modified to fit the boat. It allows you to launch anywhere the trailer tires will touch the water. East Cape service is also excellent if you ever need it.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in Miami and will mostly be fishing biscayne bay and flamingo. I'm not looking into ever putting a trolling motor on it. So for these types of fishing what would be better a salt marsh or gladesmen?


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

If you like the East Cape brand, why not a glide....? Its going to be more stable and you can still hang a 25 or 30hp and keep it simple.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Gladesmen is a good boat but is not appropriate for the conditions that Biscayne bay presents.


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would go glide but thats above my budget, so the 2 boats would be a gladesmen and salt marsh. If you dont mind me asking, what would make the gladesmen not right for biscayne? I'm referring to the flats not bay fishing in general.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always thought the Gladesmen did really well in choppy conditions. It may be a narrow rig but it's 18' long which helps a ton. I fished it out of Ponce and ran the beach multiple times in the summer time. Anything over 1-2 ft swells, you better have a bay boat or similar to feel comfortable anyways. Tabs are a must..


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> I would go glide but thats above my budget, so the 2 boats would be a gladesmen and salt marsh. If you dont mind me asking, what would make the gladesmen not right for biscayne? I'm referring to the flats not bay fishing in general.


The Gladesmen is a very specialized boat. Yes, it shines in the skinny stuff. Sure, it's fine if you keep to east Biscayne. No way I'm taking mine across Biscayne Bay. Once that wind kicks in the afternoon, it would not be a fun ride back across. My rig is too light, and can get a bit sketchy (and wet) on that chop. That being said, I don't have tabs...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Biscayne Bay will sink that Gman if your not careful. In the summertime, Biscayne bay is dominated by a easterly wind flow. Afternoon sea breeze enhances it. Average winds over 10mph. Depending on where your running, a 2 ft chop is the norm. Cross to the north and add another ft. In the wintertime, expect NE winds that turn the Bay into a blender. Not a place for a Gladesman. 

Running the flats is highly looked down upon.....


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> I would go glide but thats above my budget, so the 2 boats would be a gladesmen and salt marsh. If you dont mind me asking, what would make the gladesmen not right for biscayne? I'm referring to the flats not bay fishing in general.


I live 10 minutes from a biscayne ramp, and had a Gladesmen for 1.5 yrs. To reiterate myself and several others on this thread, and to save further explanation, you flat-out do not want a Gladesmen for biscayne bay.

Why are you limited to a Gladesmen or salt marsh?


----------



## Fisherman5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm mainly limited to them because of budget and power. I already have a 15 hp motor so I'm just looking for hull. Also, i have a budget of around 5000 so am open to others but those 2 looked like the best options.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a Gladesmen and sold it. Too tippy in anything but flat water. For what you want to do, the Salt Marsh would be better suited.


----------

